
Arduino gets CLI support - frob
https://hackaday.com/2018/08/26/arduino-gets-command-line-interface-tools-that-let-you-skip-the-ide/
======
frob
Link to the github repo: [https://github.com/arduino/arduino-
cli](https://github.com/arduino/arduino-cli)

